# warping watermarks makes them harder to remove



## Braineack (Aug 18, 2017)

Research Blog: Making Visible Watermarks More Effective


----------



## tirediron (Aug 18, 2017)

Interesting...  if you have a large collection of on-line images subject to commercial hacking.  Probably not a real issue for most of us who aren't in the stock field.


----------



## Destin (Aug 23, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Interesting...  if you have a large collection of on-line images subject to commercial hacking.  Probably not a real issue for most of us who aren't in the stock field.



Good to know for me, I occasionally cover sporting events and sell the photos online afterward.


----------



## dennybeall (Aug 31, 2017)

I solved the problem -I  just don't take good photos, so nobody wants to copy!


----------



## Chris Ponkster (Feb 24, 2018)

An interesting read - thanks


----------



## chuasam (Feb 24, 2018)

Let them steal it and then sue.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 24, 2018)

I'd take this information with a grain of salt. Who are these so-called research scientists? Real scientists would be publishing results in journals, providing citations and credentials. I think anybody can post whatever they want on Google research so who knows how much expertise they have (or don't have). 

I customize my watermarks for each photo I watermark, so I guess that ought to mess with a computer trying to figure out a pattern! lol But seriously, I'd suggest thinking about what you're watermarking, what your usage will be, what you're posting where, and take a look at Terms to see if a site allows for others to use your photos.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 24, 2018)

If you don't want it stolen on the innernets, don't post it.


----------

